# Enigma Miniatures Dark Vlad



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I wanted to post this guy up. I was part of an invite only painting competition over on Miniwargaming.com and I am pleased to say that I took 2nd place

There are some things that I am not happy about but I did get a lot of really good comments and critiques from the judges. So here he is, Dark Vlad, the human hunter:


































Comments and critiques are welcome.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good. I'm not a big fan of source lighting this is just a personal prefernces. The dark feel of the minature is very nice and I do like the highlighting on the cloak.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Technically great as ever.

I really do not like the pink skin on the pauldrons; you already have the OSL to add a bright contrast with the dark armour so the vibrancy of the pink makes it seem muddled.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Im gonna be honest midge. You would of kicked my vlads arse lol. More honesty i couldn't be arsed reading that wall of judges comments but here's a few from me i'll start with the bad. 

The legs (a bloody shocking mould on mine) had what looked like more flayed skin so i know there's detail there i just cant see it on yours. Also the legs and lower jacket blend into each other a bit. Finally the OSL from the sword looks a little off.

Onto the good:

The skin on his head looks supurb suits the model really well and has a almost alien look to it. The highlights on the black parts are great. And that sword WOW really catches the eye.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

humakt said:


> Looks good. I'm not a big fan of source lighting this is just a personal prefernces. The dark feel of the minature is very nice and I do like the highlighting on the cloak.


Thanks humakt! I appreciate the comments. 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Technically great as ever.
> 
> I really do not like the pink skin on the pauldrons; you already have the OSL to add a bright contrast with the dark armour so the vibrancy of the pink makes it seem muddled.


Cheers Dave. Part of the mystique of Vlad is that he hunts and skins his victims so I wanted to add some flayed flesh to the mini. In the end though I agree with you that the Flesh colors and the OSL together are a bit much. 



stevey293 said:


> Im gonna be honest midge. You would of kicked my vlads arse lol. More honesty i couldn't be arsed reading that wall of judges comments but here's a few from me i'll start with the bad.
> 
> The legs (a bloody shocking mould on mine) had what looked like more flayed skin so i know there's detail there i just cant see it on yours. Also the legs and lower jacket blend into each other a bit. Finally the OSL from the sword looks a little off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stevey! The competition was really close and the judging was pretty critical. In all honesty with some of the other competitors pieces I am not sure why I took second, but hey I am my own worst critic. 

The transition between the boots, which are black, and the coat, which is dark brown, is a bit more apparent in RL. I had a bitch of a time getting this guy to photo well, but I see what you are saying. 

In response to the OSL comments, this technique seems to be my achilles heel. I just can't quite get it to look right. I guess I will need to really read up on some more tutorials and just continue to practice until I get it right. I don't plan on using it a lot, but there are certain circumstances that I think having the technique mastered will be useful. 

Once again thanks for the comments all!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd say you deserved 2nd tbh.

Are you doing the next one?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Should be, depending on the miniature that they choose.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Regarding the shoulder pad skin, you could of gone for a more leathery look instead of the freshly flayed skin look.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> Should be, depending on the miniature that they choose.


I wont be bothering if its a duff mini again. Looks like it will be though. That anami (think thats what its called) stuff has been mentioned a few times. Wont have anything to do with it if thats the style they choose.

Oh sounds like the next one isnt invite only. Which means im not throwing in a prize.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well if they go with a helldorado mini, i am definitely in. I have heard that they are top quality, but yeah, I am not a fan of the Anima Tactics stuff.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks good man. Although I would aim to make the OSL reflections on the legs a little less vibrant (less vibrant then then the actual sword). Brightness of the source should also be higher then the brightness of the reflection.


----------



## SOulDOubt (Jul 13, 2011)

Good job man. The skin tone on the head is amazing. The base looks a little strange to me. I can see the metal tab and super glue. A more finished looking base and you have one amazing mini there.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

SOulDOubt said:


> Good job man. The skin tone on the head is amazing. The base looks a little strange to me. I can see the metal tab and super glue. A more finished looking base and you have one amazing mini there.


Well the base isn't done. One of the requirements of the comp was that the mini be unbased. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I also didn't agree with that rule. A model isn't finished till its based in my opinion. Glad they are changing that rule though.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish I could have gotten mine done. Upon talking with some folks the idea I was going to do with mine should have gotten some decent votes.


----------

